# Show me your....



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Does any snakehead owner have a vid of theirs eating? I keep reading and hearing that snakeheads especially red ones are badass. I've never seen one in person. Show me your vid


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I had gachuas before and where one knows how they look like.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

how are the feedings? Are they more exciting then a piranha one?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, if anyone on this board would donate a huge fish I'll record the 28" red tearing it into pieces. Yes, they are way better to watch than piranhas, they have no fear.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

74ray said:


> Well, if anyone on this board would donate a huge fish I'll record the 28" red tearing it into pieces. Yes, they are way better to watch than piranhas, they have no fear.


 holy sh*t! just post a video of your red, period, even if it isn't eating; id love to see the big brute


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

She's way better when she is eating. When she's not eating she just follows you around begging to eat, she even does this after she is just fed.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

74ray said:


> She's way better when she is eating. When she's not eating she just follows you around begging to eat, she even does this after she is just fed.:nod:


 ID BE WILLING TO PAY FOR A BIG OSCAR IV SEEN SOME IN THE LFS I WANNA SEE A RED SH IN ACTION NEVER SENE IT B4


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh, to hell with an oscar, the sh could prolly swallow it whole

get a 20" Pacu instead!









there's gotta be lots of those laying around in lfses that you could pick up, dont u think?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

snakeheads are bad ass! My buddy had a 12" Channa micropeltes(sp) and that thing was fun as hell to watch during feeding, I can't imagine a 28" red







Post some vids!

Mark


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

just for everyone's verification, micropeltes is scientfic name for red sh


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

No one with a vid?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

74ray said:


> Well, if anyone on this board would donate a huge fish I'll record the 28" red tearing it into pieces. Yes, they are way better to watch than piranhas, they have no fear.


 Out of all people in the board, Marc would def have the best vids of all/any SH.







But I still dont agree that the feeding frenzy is better than Ps :rasp:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I heard that if your water is to high, they can sometimes hit the top of the tank to try and get out, is this true? And around how big do they get? What is they're growth rate/yr? And what is their ideal tank size?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if anyone on this board would donate a huge fish I'll record the 28" red tearing it into pieces. Yes, they are way better to watch than piranhas, they have no fear.
> ...


 who's marc?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tecknik21 said:


> I heard that if your water is to high, they can sometimes hit the top of the tank to try and get out, is this true? And around how big do they get? What is they're growth rate/yr? And what is their ideal tank size?


theyll live in any water conditions, they're very hardy fish. They always hit the top of the tank and try to get out, regardless of reason. They get about 36" long. They prolly grow about 14-18" in their first year, depending on feeding conditions and water cleansiness and tank size and tank mates. After that they'll slow down a good deal

Their ideal tank size is 500g when 30"+


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > 74ray said:
> ...


 74 Ray







Cool doode, help me out with a 125 gal stand.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

if you lived in Iowa I could get a 25 in clown knife to donate for a fight. LFS around here is trying to get rid of it so they selling it real cheap.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big's the Knife?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

The red my friend has reached 26" in a year, how's that for growth.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

i said 25 in

or 25 inch for the slower folks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

74ray said:


> The red my friend has reached 26" in a year, how's that for growth.


I believe it.. I know someone whos gf has a 3 foot SH in a 100gal. Dont ask.. but he's a member here on PFury and PFish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> > The red my friend has reached 26" in a year, how's that for growth.
> ...


 how the f*ck do u feed a mofo like that u go to ope the lid he trying to get out f*ck that


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Marc is the Red snakehead "Princess" If so thats on badass SH. Watched it eat some cooked shrimp and boy was he excited and the floor was WET! Would love to see it take downn a Big Pacu!!!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

wicked


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Marc is the Red snakehead "Princess" If so thats on badass SH. Watched it eat some cooked shrimp and boy was he excited and the floor was WET! Would love to see it take downn a Big Pacu!!!


 Yeah, that is princess... she will take down almost anything...except krill :laugh: .


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

So what does a daily meal consist of? Do they eat like pigs everyday?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, she eats everyday. Several times if you want to feed a lot. Feeding usually consists of shrimp, large pieces of fish, beefhart, and live fish for treats.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang, if you get a vid 74ray PLEASE let me see!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I NEED a big fish to throw in with the sh, I'm not going to borrow my friends digital video camera to post one until I get something BIG!!!!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Princess is her name. I think it suits her. She is so nice. Who wants to take on my Red!!!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey you were supposed to stop by earlier what happened???


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

No fish at the store.

SMTT


----------

